# NetBeans Debugger will nicht mehr



## famco (19. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

habe seit längerer Zeit mal wieder ein wenig in Java programmiert und bin auf ein Problem gestossen:
nach dem Setzen eines Breakpoints und Klick auf "Hauptprojekt debuggen" passiert einfach nichts.
Im Variablenfenster steht nur "keine Variablen da es keinen thread gibt."
In der Fusszeile steht nur: Höre auf javadebug
Dass gleiche passiert nun auch bei älteren (lauffähigen, fertigen) Projekten.
Hat jemand eine Idee, was das Problem ist und wie ich es lösen könnte?
Danke schon mal
famco


----------



## ChrisKu (19. Jun 2011)

Ich vermute, Du nutzt Netbeans. Welche Version? 

Versuche doch mal eine Rechtsklick auf das Projekt im Projekt-Explorer und den Debug Vorgang von dort zu starten.


----------



## famco (19. Jun 2011)

ich verwende NetBeans 6.9.1 und bisher hat der Debugger es immer ohne Probleme gemacht ...
Das Verhalten ändert sich auch nicht, wenn ich den Debugger aus dem Projektexplorer heraus aufrufe.


----------



## ChrisKu (19. Jun 2011)

Hmm, auch ich verwende Netbeans und dieser Effekt ist mir bisher nur untergekommen, wenn was im Projekt nicht stimmte. Ich würde einmal versuchen, ein ganz einfaches neues "HelloWorld" Projekt zu erstellen und es dann zu testen. Bei manchen Problemen hilft es auch, einmal den Netbeans Cache zu löschen (allerdings wüßte ich nicht, das es bei Deinem Problem hilft, aber Versuch macht klug ;-)). Notfalls muss man wohl Netbeans noch mal neu installieren.


----------

